
Show HN: A free tool to create social media posts in seconds - estebanp89
https://www.gfxdepot.com
======
aspenmayer
In browser, I like to use the tools on kapwing to do this kind of thing, but
this tool seems more structured around these specific use cases. Kapwing tools
are more general purpose photo/gif/video tools.

The equivalent tool on kapwing:

[https://www.kapwing.com/meme-maker](https://www.kapwing.com/meme-maker)

List of all tools:

[https://www.kapwing.com/tools](https://www.kapwing.com/tools)

